# How Long After PCT has finished can another cycle be started?



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just wondered if anybody knows how long you should wait after pct before you can begin another cycle?

Any help is great!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

a general guide is time on equals time off just because you have ran pct wont mean your system is recoverd .


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, time on + time on pct = time off


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok that seems fine. Its just that my last cycle really f***ed up because i went through redundancy and various serious personal issues. I carried on training but my mind wasn't on it... and stress doen't do much for muscle gains!

I have finished PCT but didn't gain much at all because my eating and training was off!

My situation is stable again in all aspects and my training and diet is back how it was before. I want to get back on and repeat my cycle but i will have to wait.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

mindmuscle said:


> Yep, time on + time on pct = time off


If you are desperate to go back on, there is little point in coming off as you won't have fully recovered anyway.

Look to do one cycle every 6 months.

Cycle A:

8 weeks on

4-6weeks PCT

12 weeks off

Cycle B:

8weeks on

4-6weeks PCT

12 weeks off

and so on.......

If you do it this way...

Cycle A:

8 weeks on

4-6weeks PCT

0 time off

Cycle B:

8weeks on

4-6weeks PCT

0 time off

.........then there is no point, as your HPTA will only have just recovered using artificial means and wont have had time to stabilise imo. Better off bridging if your that keen to do another one so soon.

Bridge:

Cycle A:

8 weeks on

Bridge low dose test e or Cyp 8weeks (100mg-250mg pw)

Cycle B:

8weeks on

Bridge low dose test e or Cyp 8 weeks

SD


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

I understand. Why Test e or cyp as "bridgers"?

Advice is great but i might just wait a few weeks...

Do many users use the bridging technique?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

cannon9688 said:


> I understand. Why Test e or cyp as "bridgers"?
> 
> Advice is great but i might just wait a few weeks...
> 
> Do many users use the bridging technique?


Long esters, one jab per 7-10days.

No, not many, its safer and healthier no doubt to take time off.

SD


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for your help mate, really appreciated.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Don't forget though that if you do bridge it will take even longer to recover, if you can do your cycle then PCT and only jump back on once your fully recovered and only way to really find that out is by having your bloods done.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Harry said:


> Don't forget though that if you do bridge it will take even longer to recover, if you can do your cycle then PCT and only jump back on once your fully recovered and only way to really find that out is by having your bloods done.


Thats very true and it will probably take 6 months to a year to recover.

SD


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Thats very true and it will probably take 6 months to a year to recover.
> 
> SD


who wants to recover 5-7mg of natty test a day anyway.....

Not me, whats the point PMSL


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

jw007 said:


> who wants to recover 5-7mg of natty test a day anyway.....
> 
> Not me, whats the point PMSL


Ha ha good point lol :laugh:

SD


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Harry said:


> Don't forget though that if you do bridge it will take even longer to recover, if you can do your cycle then PCT and only jump back on once your fully recovered and only way to really find that out is by having your bloods done.


I don't understand, sorry.

If someone does do a cycle not long after finishing PCT, what is the risks? Purely health? Would the cycle be less effective also?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

cannon9688 said:


> I don't understand, sorry.
> 
> If someone does do a cycle not long after finishing PCT, what is the risks? Purely health? Would the cycle be less effective also?


The longer the cycle the longer it will take to recover, so if you do a cycle and then bridge with say test, until you do another cycle you are effectivly on cycle for the whole period. So recovery will take a lot longer than the original period.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

jw007 said:


> who wants to recover 5-7mg of natty test a day anyway.....
> 
> Not me, whats the point PMSL


Family planning

In my opinoin two 10 or 12 week cycles a year, should be enough to grow and recover.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I have thought about doing my pct then going back on also would the second cycle be less effective if i did not bridge?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Big Scouse said:


> I have thought about doing my pct then going back on also would the second cycle be less effective if i did not bridge?


Bridging is just a way of giving your body a rest from high doses without coming off or restarting your own HPTA. It wouldn't make a second cycle more effective for doing it.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you think that you would have to start the second cycle at a higher dose when you did this? do you think that doing a pct would help your body out at all before you started another cycle?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

1 year on 6 months off.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

if a person has done a 10 week cycle that has had some success and has had no sides what so ever is the pct protocol still as important or can you say cut out the anti esta drugs (nolva tams ) if you have no gyno signs.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

glenn said:


> if a person has done a 10 week cycle that has had some success and has had no sides what so ever is the pct protocol still as important or can you say cut out the anti esta drugs (nolva tams ) if you have no gyno signs.


As long as CLomid is in there it isnt an absolute necessity, the Nolva will make recovery a little more succesful though as it makes the body more sensitive to LH.

SD


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Big Scouse said:


> Do you think that you would have to start the second cycle at a higher dose when you did this? do you think that doing a pct would help your body out at all before you started another cycle?


Not necassarily just changing compounds can help or adding calories, the easiest thing is normally to up the mg's but that's not always needed, hell let's face it we needed to increase the mg's each time JW would be taking over 30ml of juice a day.

Yes I do think that PCT would help before doing another cycle, but for many reasons other than the next cycle being good, it gives the body a rest and allows profiles to get back into range.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

SportDr said:


> As long as CLomid is in there it isnt an absolute necessity, the Nolva will make recovery a little more succesful though as it makes the body more sensitive to LH.
> 
> so what low dose would you suggest of clomid?
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks harry for your input mate, Sh!t hot as always!


----------

